# Cruise control lever broken?



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi! I have the problem that I can't set my cruise control. I can activate it by pushing the button but when I want to set the speed it doesn't work. I flipped the lever a couple of times in a row and I could see 'active' come on for a split second in the main LCD screen (besides 'cruise'), but it would turn back off right away. Does anybody know what causes that and what it would take to fix it?

Thank y'all


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If your car is still under warranty take it to the dealer. What year is your car?


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

It's an 05 with 36k miles on it


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

*Things got worse*

Things got worse on Thursday. I was planning to take the goat to go to D.C. on Friday but then this happened: I was driving home n Thursday afternoon and the check engine light came on. I thought 'oh well, gotta take it to the shop when I come back from D.C. 5 minutes later I wanted to use my turn signal but it didn't come on... Neither right nor left turn signal worked though the 4-way flashers were working. I really thought that the lever was bad now, since with the 4-way flashers working a bad fuse shouldn't be the reason. 

So I dropped it off at a GM shop and took my girlfriends car to D.C. I got a call fom the shop while I was in D.C. with an explanation what was wrong. 

The turn signals didn't work bc of a blown fuse... Makes no sense to me but what the hell. The cruise control didn't work because a code was set in the computer (although the check engine light came on 2 days after it had stopped working). 

The code that was set was from the clutch pedal sensor. If you rest your foot on the clutch (during slow moving traffic) it is possible that the 'clutch released' switch doesn't make. This will keep the ECM from seeing transitions while driving above and then below the vehicle speedslisted for setting the DTC. This can cause a false P0833 to set. 

Just wanted to share this with my fellow GTO owners in case this happens to somebody else. My goat is running fine again.

Keep on guzzling


----------

